# Photos of Pup!



## kudo2u

OK, so after WAY too many days (sorry) here are my photos of Pup!!!

He's 8 months old, and is MUCH happier than when we brought him home. His neuter went very well and hasn't slowed him down at all. His ear infection is almost completely gone, and we only have a few more days of treatments for him. The fleas seem to be gone and he's no longer scratching. He's been bathed and will be going to the groomer soon for full service (including a trim). Housetraining is going extremely well - we haven't had an accident in two days! Although I have been watching him like a hawk and haven't really given him a chance to mess up. Hopefully that will pay off.

Now we just need a name!!! I haven't had a male dog since I was in elementary school. Any suggestions for a good boy name? He's a complete clown, and he LOVES to make us laugh. He's a very smart little guy and really wants to please.

I'm not sure if he's all Havanese or if he's a cross with something else. Any thoughts on this? I'm very disapointed - his tail has been docked. That makes me very said, as their tails are so beautiful and so expressive. But we can't use that as "identification" to help figure out if he's cross-bred or not. His little stub does wiggle A LOT though!!!

Here he is!!!


----------



## kudo2u

The dog in my avatar is Tango, my other Havanese. She was also a rescue, but she's been with me about 4 years now.

Isn't it funny how similar they look?!?

DH said the other day that he reached down and didn't know which one he was petting.

I don't think they're quite that close......

But it's still crazy!


----------



## Jammies

*Oh my gosh, they do look so much alike! Tell you DH he will have to look at their tails before he pets them!
As for a name...hmmmmm. I had Jammies named picked out before I convinced DH that I "really" wanted a Hav. You said he acted like a clown, you could call him "Bozo"......does that fit? ound: LOL....I think you just might need some other suggestions. Although the more I look at it, the more I like it!
I'm glad he is doing so well! Good luck with a name!*


----------



## marjrc

I'm so glad to hear your new boy is doing well! He is gorgeous! Your two do look quite a lot alike. SO very sad about him no longer having a tail.  

Name ideas ..... 

Jester
Peanut
Magic
Limbo (Rock... to go with the Tango ! lol)
Billy
Cosmo
Rocky


----------



## good buddy

marjrc said:


> Limbo (Rock... to go with the Tango ! lol)


I had the same idea another "dance" name! How about Rumba? Or Samba, Conga or Bolero?


----------



## morridon

How about Toby?? Just read the name means God is good. Nice name.


----------



## Renee

I love his eyebrows. 
"Jester" came to my mind...even before I read Marj's post!
It would match his "clownish" personality.
I like "Limbo" too. 
How about "Cash" (Tango & Cash)
Good luck...let us know what you decide.
And you KNOW...we'll need more pics after he gets groomed....


----------



## Perugina

Renee said:


> I love his eyebrows.
> "Jester" came to my mind...even before I read Marj's post!
> It would match his "clownish" personality.
> I like "Limbo" too.
> How about "Cash" (Tango & Cash)
> Good luck...let us know what you decide.
> And you KNOW...we'll need more pics after he gets groomed....


I'm voting for Cash!:tea:


----------



## krandall

I don't have any great ideas for names... I think this is something you can only decide when you know the animal personally. But I did want to say that he sure is a cutie! You are lucky to have found each other!


----------



## kudo2u

Thanks everyone!!! 

I love the name suggestions. I wanted Cash, but DH said no way. I was very dissapointed. :Cry:

I do like some of the names suggested here, so thanks!!! If you have more, keep them coming.

This weekend should be interesting....DH is out of town for the weekend, so I have the 4 dogs all to myself, trying to housebreak Pup, and get ready for family coming in for Thanksgiving. 

Yikes!!!


----------



## pjewel

I like Poirot (the clown).


----------



## Amy R.

He's WONDERFUL! What a total cutie. He is SO lucky to have landed with you.
You know, neither of my Havs barely ever wag their tails. Heath does sometimes a tiny bit when you sweet talk him. But when people come over & they are overjoyed, or we come home, they never wag their tales. So it's not a mood barometer for us. Gosh, names~~he looks like a mischief maker for sure. Imp? Impy? Faustus?? Enjoy ;-)


----------



## marjrc

kudo wrote: *"This weekend should be interesting....DH is out of town for the weekend, so I have the 4 dogs all to myself, trying to housebreak Pup, and get ready for family coming in for Thanksgiving." * *** YIKES !! Make sure you have a few cocktails ready before the gang shows up. Sounds like you're going to need 'em! lol

Geri, it's actually Pierrot (the clown). Poirot is a detective in a series of French novels, Hercules Poirot.


----------



## Miss Paige

Kudo2u:

Darling little one-now here is just a little advise-not about the name-since Pup is so new to the house and all of you please be sure to keep him safe when the company starts coming in the house-a safe place away from the door would be a good idea-once everyone is in and settled then he can join the fun. I always worry about them getting out and getting lost when the door is not watched-which of course you can't be expected to do and get everything ready.

It's just the rescue mind set coming out-hope I don't upset you with this post.
Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## milomyguy

As for names....how about Harpo....or Groucho.....or Marx.....you could call him Juggle. You could call him Joker. Snicker, for his coloring and because laughing is called snickering sometimes. Chortle- another laugh thing. I am no good at this. Enjoy your Pup and if I were you I would just call him Pup forever because I would never be able to decide on a name!


----------



## Chere

I love Jester. Well, our Jesse James was named when he came to us; shortened to Jesse for everyday and nicknamed Jester or Mr. Jesse. Jester seems to fit these cute Havs so well when they are clowning around.


----------



## pjewel

marjrc said:


> kudo wrote: *"This weekend should be interesting....DH is out of town for the weekend, so I have the 4 dogs all to myself, trying to housebreak Pup, and get ready for family coming in for Thanksgiving." * *** YIKES !! Make sure you have a few cocktails ready before the gang shows up. Sounds like you're going to need 'em! lol
> *
> Geri, it's actually Pierrot (the clown). Poirot is a detective in a series of French novels, Hercules Poirot.*


Actually, if you Google it, Poirot, in addition to Pierrot is a clown - as in http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/MIME-CLOWN-P...SWAROVSKI_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQitemZ400013652556.


----------



## marb42

He's absolutely adorable. I love his colors, and he does look a lot like your other one. Good luck with picking out his name
Gina


----------



## marjrc

pjewel said:


> Actually, if you Google it, Poirot, in addition to Pierrot is a clown - as in http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/MIME-CLOWN-P...SWAROVSKI_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQitemZ400013652556.


Huh. Well whaddya know?! lol It must have been some 'mistake' or something that just caught on. I did a google on 'poirot and clown' and you do get findings! Thanks, Geri. Learn something new every day. lol 

Oh. ... you know what else? Poireaux are leeks ! Just to add to the mix. 

O.k............. back to topic. Sorry !:focus:arty:


----------



## Chasza

I like the Rumba combo with Tango!

Just read this page and wanted to say that Pat is very wise to think about protecting the puppy with people going in and out, and I'm glad she brought it up. It's a good reminder to do this with *all* the dogs -- have them in a safe place, bring them out, maybe after dinner when your mind isn't on the food so much, let them meet and greet, then put them all back in a safe place before anyone leaves. Even the adult dogs can get carried away with the excitement -- and the smell of food -- and go outside and get hurt. So glad Pat mentioned this!
Also, by doing this, you can make sure no one gives your dogs treats. Having two dogs with pancreatitis - I am very aware of the need to be the only one feeding my dogs.


----------



## cjsud

Bozo
Goofy
Poco
Harlequin
Zany/Zane


----------



## TheVintageVamp

What a cutie...Stubs since his tail has been docked? Or would that be too mean?....


----------



## trueblue

He's so cute...looks Havanese, but in the second pic, combined with the docked tail, makes me think maybe some Schnauzer??


----------



## kudo2u

Thanks for all of the name suggestions! I hope to have a list of possibilities to present to DH when he gets home on Monday. I think Stubs would be just a tad on the mean side....

Not sure about the Schnauzer. He really doesn't act like one. The only reason I'm not sure if he's all Hav - compared to Tango, his nose just seems a little longer, and the actual "nose" part (the black part on the end) just a little rounder, and his eyes are set just a little farther apart. 

But looking at some of the photos on the website, there are some other Havs whose faces seem similar. So I just don't know?

So we had a first today......our first group outing! Yes, me and all four dogs (yikes)! We were all just really riled up after lunch, and nothing I did would calm them down. So I gathered all of the leashes and we went for a mile walk around the neighborhood.

We got lots of smiles, a couple of waves, and a BUNCH of really funny looks! One guy called me the dog whisperer, ha! If only he had seen me 2 minutes earlier when a squirrel crossed the road in front of us.....

The really funny thing is that of all the dogs (the two Havs and two 60-ish pound terriers), Pup pulled the most!!! It became obvious within a matter of minutes that he wasn't used to being on a leash. He did keep looking up to me for direction, though, so that was a really good sign. He was getting the hang of things by the end of our mile loop, and I am hopeful that next time will be a little less eventful. ha!

We all walk together 3x a week, but with his neuter this past week, I haven't been including him. Today was his first outing.

We also started the grooming process today. Since he's been through so much the past week, I thought it would be less traumatic if I groom him myself, rather than taking him somewhere. So today was the clippers. Did his body and legs. Tomorrow I'll scissor his head and shape around his feet. We'll see how it turns out.....

He wasn't a fan of the clippers but was very patient and did extremely well. I was very proud and gave him good snacks when we were done!

Oh, I also wanted to say, regarding Thanksgiving. We always keep the dogs crated when people come over. We wait until everyone gets here and is settled in, then we give instructions on how to behave with them, and what is acceptable. With two lap dogs and two big, scary terriers, we get all sorts of reactions to them. So that's pretty standard procedure around here, so people don't terrorize the little ones or get intimidated by the big girls. The dogs don't get to come out until things have settled down a bit, and they always go back into crates before everyone starts to leave. But thanks for the reminder - it's always good to think about these types of things, especially with all of the holiday madness!


----------



## kudo2u

OK, still no name..... Although Fuzz has been thrown into the bucket for discussion (that was the name of Ziggy's dog in the cartoon strip).

We did have a first today, though!

We had our first RLH!!! It was SOOOO cute! We have an L-shaped hallway, the bedroom is on one end, then you turn a corner and the hallway splits - you can either go into the livingroom or into the kitchen. So Pup was running laps around the hallway - kitchen down the hall to the bedroom, up across the bed, back down the hall into the livingroom, repeat. And repeat. And repeat..... It was SOOO cute!!! He had such a good time!

Tango doesn't really RLH - she's a very quiet dog. I can get her to RLH every once in a while (very infrequently) if we're in the back yard and I get her chasing me. Every so often chase will turn into RLH laps around the back yard. I wish I could get her to do that more because she has so much FUN when she does!

But anyway.... so here's Pup RLH through the house, and the big dogs didn't know what to think! They got on the sofa and stayed out of his way! It was hysterical! They were like "what IS this guy doing?!?" 

So apparently he's decided that our house is safe and he's going to be happy here. :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722

Awww congrats on the cutie and thanks for sharing pics. Try the names out and see what he responds to?


----------



## mimismom

Congrats on getting a new pup!! He is a cutie!!


----------



## LuckyOne

How about Dyson or Hoover? Those are the names I wanted for mine because nothing stays on the floor for more than a second. I let hubby name them since he was so into this process. Thankful for that!


----------



## LuckyOne

I met someone on FB that has one the same age as mine and his name in Wendall. Too cute.


----------



## lfung5

He's a cutie! I like the name Dyson too!


----------



## KSC

Any updated pictures of your groomed pup? Can't wait to see!


----------



## kudo2u

Still no name. Sigh. DH and I just can't seem to decide on the same name at the same time. We'll get it figured out.

No new pictures yet, either. His grooming is still "in progress." I'm doing this myself, and I try to work in stages. I'm not as fast as a professional groomer, so I hate to make the dogs sit there for hours on end. It's just stressful for everyone. I will definitely have him finished by the end of the weekend, though, and will post new pictures then!

We're getting better about going potty, and he's starting to figure out the doggie door. He loves to run in and out, and he'll potty every time we actually take him outside, but he hasn't figured out yet that we want him to use the doggy door to go outside on his own to potty. He's done it once (yippee!) and we gave him lots of praise when he did, so hopefully this won't take horribly long.

We had another family walk last night, and he's getting better on the leash, as well. The little guy is smart!


----------



## Jammies

*And, to think that I hurried to the end of the post thinking Pup finally had a name! Before long, he is going to think that his name is Pup!*


----------



## Lynn

Ya, these guys are smart! He looks alot like a Havanese to me, looks like my Missy. 

Did someone dock his tail or was he born with it? Havanese do have beautiful tails.


----------



## kudo2u

His tail was definitely docked. Makes my very sad. :Cry: But I love him just the same!

We had another RLH session tonight. The terriers just don't know what to think of him! They look so confused by his mindless tearing about! It's really funny.

Tango is still annoyed by him, but I think is starting to get used to him. They both came out to greet me (together) when I got home today, and were SOOO cute side by side waiting for me to say hello! She also let him go out with her to potty and didn't mind him following her around the yard sniffing things and exploring. Very good signs!!!!! :whoo: 

After losing Soleil, who was the only friend she's ever had, I knew it would take a while to integrate a new dog into her life. And I really had intended to get someone older so their energy levels would be a better match. But they'll get into the swing of thing, I'm sure of it!

Still no name. sigh. We have family coming for the weekend - maybe we can get a group concensus on one of the names that's been suggested! I'll keep you posted.


----------



## kudo2u

We finally agreed on a name!!!!

Pup is now officially known as Bandit.

Because he's a theif. He steals EVERYTHING - socks, underwear, tshirts, toys from the other dogs, sticks from the back yard (sneaks them in the house), sheets off the bed (he's very determined). So we thought the name was fitting. :laugh:


----------



## KSC

Sweet name! I love it!


----------



## marjrc

Bandit! I love it! What great news about him doing the RLH's. It IS hysterical seeing other dogs' reactions to it, isn't it? LOL Hopefully, your girl will join in some time. that would be nice. 

I have two very different looking Havs, (just look at my signature below - they are the same age, 2 wks. apart) and they are both pure bred, from kennels that show, health test and breed their Havs, so it's not at all uncommon to have different looking Havanese. It took me a few months to realize this when we got Sammy since he looked so very different from Ricky! Then I went to a Hav picnic, with 38 dogs there, and there were many shapes, sizes, coat types and personalities! 

Even at dog shows, in the ring, you will see Havs that aren't all cookie-cutter alike. Some have eyes closer together, smaller in shape and some have longer muzzles, tails that wave in the air or tails that curl like a pig's. Throw all the color variances the Havs got and it can be confusing! lol


----------



## krandall

kudo2u said:


> His tail was definitely docked. Makes my very sad. :Cry: But I love him just the same!


Since you don't know his past history, I suppose it's possible that something happened to his tail (like getting caught in a door) that caused enough damage that it needed to be "amputated". Sounds like a nicer answer than "docking" it for no reason!<g> And it really doesn't make sense to dock a Hav's tail for no reason.

I love his new name... Bandit would fit Kodi too. You can tell if it's something he's supposed to have or if it's contraband. If it's something of his, he'll come right over to you, and lay by your feet chewing it. If it's something stolen, he will try to sneak off with it. If you notice him, he'll run away growling. As you pry his jaws open to remove the (usually choking sized) item, he growls fiercely... he sounds like Cujo instead of the little fluffy puppy he really is. :evil: It's all talk, no action though... he'll let you insert your whole hand into his mouth to remove the offending object.


----------



## KSC

Krandall your description is so funny....we know Kipling has contraband when he breaks into a loud run / trot into the living room (His sanctuary for exploring stolen items)...so funny that they know exactly when they've gotten ahold of something forbidden.


----------



## Jammies

*Ahhhh, finally a name and I love it!!!! Everytime that I saw you post, I would go to it expecting to find a name and I would see "still deciding"! LOL Enjoy your Bandit!*


----------



## kudo2u

Thanks!

He's already starting to recognize the name, so I think it will be a perfect fit.

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## highreach

I just saw his photo!! Oh my gosh - he is WAY cute!!!!


----------



## kudo2u

New updates!!! No new photos....I'll get those soon. 

We had another first today! We left Bandit out of his crate today. We've been leaving him in his crate, then I'll run home at lunch to play with all of the dogs and make sure everyone has what they need. I leave for work at 8:00 AM and DH gets home by 3:15, so with a good 45 min- 1 hr break for lunch, it's really not such a long day for them. However, we've always intended for that to be temporary.

So we left the two terriers in the back part of the house (everything but the kitchen/dining room), with Tango and Bandit in the kitchen. They had food, water, Bandit's crate (with the door taken off), beds, toys, chews, and access to the doggie door.

DH just called in to report NO ACCIDENTS!!!! WooHoo!! :whoo: Now I realize this is just day 1 and he could regress. We're going to take this VERY slow. This will be the setup for at least a month, until we KNOW he gets the idea. Then we'll SLOWLY give him access to more of the house, a little at a time, until he gets free run.

But I'm so excited!!!!! Way to go Bandit! What a good boy!!! :cheer2:


----------



## kudo2u

Here are some new photos of Bandit. Grooming him has been quite a chore - he's a squirmy little guy!!! I'm so spoiled by Tango, who just sits there patiently while I bathe, dry, brush, trim, add in topknots, dremmel her nails....she just hangs out!

Not Bandit. At 9 months, to him EVERYTHING is a game! He tried to eat the dryer, tried to eat the scissors (that would have been very bad), tried to eat the clippers, tried to eat the hair that had been shaved, tried to eat....I think you get the picture.

I didn't get around his eyes nearly as well as I would have liked. He was getting VERY anxious to be done, and was extremely wiggly by that point. I was too scared to hurt him, so I did the best I could and let him go.

He still needs trimming around his eyes, and he needs his feet done. Didn't get to shape around his feet, trim the hair between the pads, or work on his nails. Those will all come at a later date.

Anyway, enough chit chat - here are some after (sort of...more like in progress) pictures!


----------



## mimismom

ahhh... Bandit works perfectly for him... Great pictures!!! 

How is he enjoying this "snowy" weather??


----------



## marjrc

Great new pictures of Bandit! He sounds like a handful, but a good handful.


----------



## krandall

KSC said:


> Krandall your description is so funny....we know Kipling has contraband when he breaks into a loud run / trot into the living room (His sanctuary for exploring stolen items)...so funny that they know exactly when they've gotten ahold of something forbidden.


Yeah, WAY too smart for their own good! :amen:

Love the new photos... He's adorable!


----------



## kudo2u

Thanks everyone!

He's definitely a handfull.

Krandall and KSC, I think it's too funny that your pups know what's OK and what's forbidden. Bandit is starting to learn that. He can have toys scattered through an entire room (or the whole house) then all the sudden he'll get quiet.....TOO quiet! ound: So I know to go looking for him. Last night I found him buried IN my bed (under the covers - he threw all the pillows off the bed then burrowed into the sheets) chewing on a sock from the laundry!

Tango is just so shy and timid, she never really did anything like that. I can't even get her to play with toys. Every once in a while (very seldom) I can get her to play with me for just a few minutes, but it's always very short lived. She seems happy though, tail is ALWAYS up and wags a lot. She just wants to be held and loved.

So I'm thinking Bandit is more of a "traditional" Hav personality. Wow - I had no idea what I was in for!!!

We took the dogs to daycare yesterday. I was hoping they would bond a little better in that environment (Bandit is a little to exuberant for Tango at home). Apparently they played together really well on several occasions through the day. And apparently EVERYONE at daycare wants a Havanese now! They are all so in love with Bandit! He's just such a spaz!!!!


----------



## SMARTY

Great name for such a lucky boy.


----------



## Renee

Bandit fits him PERFECTLY with his black mask! He's a cutie. Sounds like he's shaking things up a bit in your house....there's never a dull moment with a Havanese around!


----------



## KSC

kudo2u said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Krandall and KSC, I think it's too funny that your pups know what's OK and what's forbidden. Bandit is starting to learn that. He can have toys scattered through an entire room (or the whole house) then all the sudden he'll get quiet.....TOO quiet! ound: So I know to go looking for him. Last night I found him buried IN my bed (under the covers - he threw all the pillows off the bed then burrowed into the sheets) chewing on a sock from the laundry!


Oooooooh yes...quiet is bad. Kipling can be RIGHT beside his toy happily chewing a boot, sock, bra! Laundry is entirely irresistable! They are SO funny.


----------



## kudo2u

Although quiet can be bad, sometimes too much noise can also be bad!

Lily and Laila were playing "tug" with Dad (DH) supervising. All the sudden I heard fits of growling, which is not all that unusual. 

Side Note: Laila is deaf and doesn't realize how vocal she is sometimes. She makes little mumbling and grumbling sounds, and if you hear her cry, you would think she's being tortured. She just doesn't know what a dog is "supposed" to sound like, so her noises come out MUCH different than other dogs.

Anyway, so when the dogs are playing, Laila starts to vocalize, and when she starts to make noise, Lily starts to make noise. So there are fits of "play" growling when they're really into play time.

But all of the sudden I hear a strange noise, and the growling gets MUCH louder, and DH is bursting out in fits of laughter, which somehow manages to carry over the sound of all the growling and the strange noise.

Turns out Bandit thinks he is just as big as the terriers, and he decides he can play, too! As soon as he latches on to the tug, Lily and Laila both start tugging even harder, which means more effort, which means louder growls, which then prompts Bandit to growl (strange noise).

Anyway..... they were all linked together like this for a good 30 minutes or so! Lily and Laila are pretty evenly matched. Every once in a while one will break free, but then the "chase" is on until they both have the tug again. Bandit was all about the chasing, too....


----------



## Sheri

ound: Oh, how funny! Tough little Bandit, he'll show 'em! :boxing:


----------



## krandall

kudo2u said:


> Although quiet can be bad, sometimes too much noise can also be bad!
> 
> Lily and Laila were playing "tug" with Dad (DH) supervising. All the sudden I heard fits of growling, which is not all that unusual.
> 
> Side Note: Laila is deaf and doesn't realize how vocal she is sometimes. She makes little mumbling and grumbling sounds, and if you hear her cry, you would think she's being tortured. She just doesn't know what a dog is "supposed" to sound like, so her noises come out MUCH different than other dogs.
> 
> Anyway, so when the dogs are playing, Laila starts to vocalize, and when she starts to make noise, Lily starts to make noise. So there are fits of "play" growling when they're really into play time.
> 
> But all of the sudden I hear a strange noise, and the growling gets MUCH louder, and DH is bursting out in fits of laughter, which somehow manages to carry over the sound of all the growling and the strange noise.
> 
> Turns out Bandit thinks he is just as big as the terriers, and he decides he can play, too! As soon as he latches on to the tug, Lily and Laila both start tugging even harder, which means more effort, which means louder growls, which then prompts Bandit to growl (strange noise).
> 
> Anyway..... they were all linked together like this for a good 30 minutes or so! Lily and Laila are pretty evenly matched. Every once in a while one will break free, but then the "chase" is on until they both have the tug again. Bandit was all about the chasing, too....


THAT is ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## mimismom

AWWW.... Very cute!!!


----------



## kudo2u

Sheri, that's EXACTLY what Bandit thinks! He thinks he can take them both - at the same time!!!

They are still learning to interact and play together, but oh my gosh, Bandit will definitely rule the roost if I don't keep him in check!

Thanks, Krandall. It was really one of the funniest/cutest things I've seen in a long time. You really should have heard him growling!!! It was so high-pitched compared to the terriers, and his little nub of a tail was going a thousand miles an hour!


----------



## marjrc

That's hysterical !!! LMBO !


----------



## Lunastar

OH that is just too funny. YOu go bandit!


----------



## murphymoesmamma

Ahhhhh, I just love the name Bandit! I told DH yesterday that if I was just now naming Murphy his name would be Bandit because he is such a little thief.


----------



## kudo2u

*I'm not dead yet!*

Hi all,

Been busy, so I've only been here sporadically lately.

DH sent a hilarious pic of Bandit today. Apparently he's a heavy sleeper.....

DH sent this with the caption "He's not dead yet" (reference to Monty Python)


----------



## mimismom

How cute!!!
what a silly dog!


----------



## Missy

I am just finding this thread! congrats...and what a character Bandit is. I love his brows, the tug, and the not dead yet picture!


----------



## lfung5

Oh my, what a cutie. His marking are the same as my Freddie's!


----------



## marjrc

Glad things are going well. What a cute picture - more...?


----------



## TheVintageVamp

Ah, that is so stinkin' cute!


----------



## kudo2u

Thanks everyone!

I would tell him that you all think he's so cute, but he already thinks he rules the world. Wouldn't want his ego to get any bigger! 

Do have more pics, but they are on my home computer (am currently at work). I'll upload some soon! Maybe a few of Tango as well, so she doesn't feel quite so left out.


----------

